# Checked luggage allowance...and being held up at the departure gate.



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

and being held up at the departure desk...sorry for the typo.


Last time we flew out of Manila was almost 6 years ago.We had been in the country for 3 years previous to that without having left at all.We also have permanent resident visas. (13G) When we went to pay the terminal fee,we were then directed to another window where the lady there robbed us of 5k for some kind of new fee.Maybe it was because we hadn't left the country for a while,but I thought the Permanent Visa covered that.Anyway,is that practice still in effect?Meaning,to extract another fee off of people who lived here for an extended period?

Next question..My memory is not what it used to be.I know that the airlines restructured their baggage allowance to raise more revenue.Time past,you were allowed 2 checked bags of 70lbs ea.I know that the limit has been lowered to what?50lbs or something like that?Are you still allowed 2 checked bags of 50lbs each,or are we now only allowed 1 checked bag?

Any clarification of these questions would be appreciated.

SMM


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Baggage allowance is determined by each airline, so if you want clarification on a specific airline's baggage allowance policy, you must search their site.

When you speak about a fee paid by U.S. citizens as they exit, is this a second fee to the normal one or did you just pay one exit fee and were surprised?


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

There is a weight difference between Business class and economy. United stinks. I always use JAL which allows 2 bags at 23 kilos (50 lbs) even in economy.

I have never heard of the 5000 p charge. I am away for a long periods of time working for the DoD and depending they have a higher rate for those that have been...but regardless if short time or long time I have never paid more than around 2800 p and change even when away for 12 months.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Airport wallet purge*



SierraMadreMe said:


> and being held up at the departure desk...sorry for the typo.
> 
> 
> Last time we flew out of Manila was almost 6 years ago.We had been in the country for 3 years previous to that without having left at all.We also have permanent resident visas. (13G) When we went to pay the terminal fee,we were then directed to another window where the lady there robbed us of 5k for some kind of new fee.Maybe it was because we hadn't left the country for a while,but I thought the Permanent Visa covered that.Anyway,is that practice still in effect?Meaning,to extract another fee off of people who lived here for an extended period?
> ...


Did you perform your Jan - Feb yearly check in with the Philippine Bureau of Immigration or better yet the Satellite Office's or an approved PBI travel agency? I only use the PBI Satellite Offices, so far the yearly cost has been 310 peso, but some expats use travel agents and have had issues, major ones. 

Bags and boxes keep shrinking and costing more so I try not to bring much with me and you can nearly buy everything here now if you are sending boxes to the Philippines,Balikbayan Box is the best way to go, agree with the other posters always check with the airlines surprises aren't fun.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

You will probably have to pay the ECC and Philippine Travel Tax. Philippine Travel Tax is 2700 php 1st Class or 1620 php economy. ECC I think is 1210 php.

Chuck


----------

